# [X i85xGM] multi screen

## blasserre

bonjour à tous

suite au post de dapsaille, j'ai clairement envie de faire l'inverse, tout passer sous gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

[mavie] j'ai passé la matinée d'hier à galérer sur un HPUX (ksh+vi) et franchement ça m'a plu [/mavie]

donc il me reste une chose à faire pour pouvoir passer mon portable du taff sous linux :

gérer un bi écran 1024x768(portable) 1280x1024(LCD) sur ma carte intel i85x

avant de spammer avec ma conf de xorg, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a réussi ; et éventuellement : comment ?

----------

## BaNaNe

Hello!

Je suis extrêmenent intéressé par ton post! J'ai également ce genre de carte graphique et je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner un dual screen potable. Aux derniers essais, j'arrivais à avoir un "bureau étendu" utilisant les deux écrans mais cela ne fonctionnait que si je mettais les deux écrans à la même résolution (le portable est sensé être à du 1280x800 mais je devais le mettre à du 1024x768, ce qui ne donne pas bien du tout).

Je pourrai éventuellement poster mon xorg.conf quand je l'aurai sous la main pour aider.

Mais si on trouvait une solution pour avoir un vrai dual screen avec deux résolutions indépendantes, ca serait génial

----------

## geekounet

Ouais pareil, j'aimerai bien avoir un dual screen fonctionnel avec du 1280x800 sur le portable et au moins 1024x768 sur l'écran externe/projo, et sans problème de fréquence (parce que j'en ai souvent, l'image sur l'écran externe ondule  :Confused: ), tout ça avec ma i915GM.

----------

## Mickael

Bon cela m'interesse également. J'ai deux portables et que du intel....Alors pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore au courant, pour renvoyer sur un vidéo projecteur, j'utilise i810switch, et il fonctionne très bien. Je sais cela ne répond pas à votre demande mais c'est une info. 

Alors voici un lien qui va intéresser les propriétaires de cartes graphiques intel et pas que le graphique d'ailleurs :

http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html

EDIT : je compléterai ce post si je tombe sur des astuces etc...

Et j'espère que ce poste va très vite fournir beaucoup d'astuces et donner naissance à un TIP   :Very Happy: 

Alors c'est parti :

 *Quote:*   

> # X11si tu veux blaserre comme je l'ai lu dans un thread récent je peux le mettre en très gros si tu as un problème de vu...
> 
> See this xorg.conf for the fancy dual screen usage and TV-out (SVHS) usage. It offers simultaneous different resolutions, background images, etc. for the internal and the external screen. Xinerama also works fine, but I don't use it. The clone layout does not work, i use this cool thing as a workaround.
> 
> Source

 

J'oubliais : Graphics Intel 855GME  Là y'a de la balise...ok je sors ---->ici  Ha! presque, -----> enfin  :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

méheuuu laissez mes yeux tranquilles !

cool ! je ne suis pas seul sur l'affaire  :Very Happy: 

j'ai pas eu le temps de trop bidouiller mais le lien que tu as fourni MickTux m'a permis d'avancer. En effet, les xorg.conf que j'avais trouvé m'avaient engagé sur un mauvaise piste : celle de la config de deux cartes graphiques via les 	BusID "PCI:0:2:0" et "PCI:0:2:1" j'ai refait un essai en partant du taff avec une seule carte graphique et j'ai moins d'erreurs, mais toujours pas de X  :Sad: 

par contre un truc me chiffonne, j'ai l'impression que les essais foireux bloquent le matos, les drivers sont déchargés par X (plus rien au modprobe) sauf agpgart, mais comme j'ai rebouté je ne sais pas si c'est lui le fautif, je verrais ça demain

j'ai aussi testé (et donc installé) i855crt et je me demande s'il ne met pas aussi le bordel (les derniers essais d'hier soir s'étant achevés par des segfaults) je vais regarder plus en détail comment il bosse, et le désinstallerai s'il présente un quelconque aspect contre productif

quoi qu'il en soit merci pour vos réponses, je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai du mieux ^^

----------

## BaNaNe

Bonjour,

Je viens de réussir à avoir mon dualScreen! Je me suis basé sur le fichier xorg.conf donné en lien par MickTux et, après beaucoup de chipotages, j'ai finalement réussi.

Au début, j'arrivais à avoir un dual screen mais le deuxième écran affichait ses 1024x768 pixels dans une résolution virtuelle de 640x480... pas beau!

J'ai donc rechercher sur le net les options à placer pour mon écran dans le xorg.conf et youplaboum, ca fonctionne!!!

Je ne sais pas si ca vaut la peine que je copie ici mon xorg.conf... Enfin, si qqn en à besoin, je le ferai  :Wink: 

A bientôt!

----------

## Mickael

Salut BaNaNe,

vas-y balance le xorg.conf, et si tu pouvais même mettre en gras ou couleur les modifs nécessaires pour le dual-screen ça serait super sympa.  :Wink: 

EDIT : balance le ici, le thread est fait pour ça, je me trompe Blasserre?

----------

## geekounet

Je le veux bien aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

génial   :Very Happy: 

justement je pensais à ce post, tombé en désuétude, sur la route de retour du taff... 

et ô miracle... le bout du tunnel est enfin là

j'attend également avec impatience que tu postes la config qui marche   :Wink: 

----------

## BaNaNe

Okok, je vous poste mon xorg, par contre, je ne suis pas sûr de me souvenir des modif.

```

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"         # Double buffer extension

    Load    "synaptics"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option   "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option   "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option   "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option   "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option   "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option   "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option   "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

    Option   "blank time"   "3"   # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    Option   "standby time"   "3"

    Option   "suspend time"   "3"

    Option   "off time"   "3"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

Option "RandR" "on"

#   Option      "DefaultServerLayout" "LFP_Layout"

#   Option      "DefaultServerLayout" "Clone_CRT_LFP_Layout"

#    Option      "DefaultServerLayout" "Multihead_CRT_LFP_Layout"

         Option      "DefaultServerLayout" "Xinerama_CRT_LFP_Layout"

#   Option      "DefaultServerLayout" "Multihead_TV_LFP_Layout"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "be"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    #Option "EmulateWheel" "on"

    #Driver   "synaptics"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

   Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver  "synaptics"

      Identifier  "TouchPad"

      Option "Device"  "/dev/input/mouse0"

      Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

      Option "LeftEdge"      "1700"

      Option "RightEdge"     "5300"

      Option "TopEdge"       "1700"

      Option "BottomEdge"    "4200"

      Option "FingerLow" "25"

      Option "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

     Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

      Option "MinSpeed" "0.09"

     Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

      Option "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

      Option "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LFP_Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-100

    Modeline "1280x800" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 +HSYNC +VSYNC

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#   Identifier   "CRT_Monitor"

#   HorizSync     30 - 100 

#   VertRefresh   50 - 85

#   ModeLine     "1280x1024" 80.14 1280 1280 1384 1688 1024 1025 1030 1037

#   HorizSync    31.5 - 67.0

#   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

#   Option       "dpms"

#EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "CRT_Monitor"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "AOC SPECTRUM 5Vlr & 5VlrA"

   DisplaySize  280   210

   HorizSync    30.0 - 67.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

   Option       "dpms"

   

        # 1152x864 @ 70.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 63.00 kHz; pclk: 96.77 MHz

        Modeline "1152x864_70.00"  96.77  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900  -HSync +Vsync

   

        # 1024x768 @ 70.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 56.00 kHz; pclk: 76.16 MHz

        Modeline "1024x768_80.00"  76.16  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 800  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard_Device"

   Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard_CRT_LFP_0_Device"

   Driver      "i810"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Screen      0

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#   Option      "dri"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard_CRT_LFP_1_Device"

   Driver      "i810"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Screen      1

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

#   Option      "dri"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard_TV_LFP_0_Device"

   Driver      "i810"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Screen      0

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "TV,LFP"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard_TV_LFP_1_Device"

   Driver      "i810"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   Screen      1

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "TV,LFP"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "LFP_Screen"

    Device      "Videocard_Device"

    Monitor     "LFP_Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       8

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

#    Subsection "Display"

#        Depth       16

#        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        ViewPort    0 0

#    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "CRT_LFP_0_Screen"

   Device     "Videocard_CRT_LFP_0_Device"

   #Device      "VideoCard_Device"

   Monitor    "CRT_Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

#      Modes    "1280x800"

#      Modes    "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

      Modes    "1024x768"  

      

      Virtual 1024 768

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "CRT_LFP_1_Screen"

   Device     "Videocard_CRT_LFP_1_Device"

   #Device       "Videocard_Device"

   Monitor    "LFP_Monitor"

   DefaultDepth     16

   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

   

           Depth    16

      Modes    "1280x800"

   

   EndSubSection

EndSection

#-----------------------------------------------

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "LFP_Layout"

   Screen         "LFP_Screen"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Clone_CRT_LFP_Layout"

   Screen         "CRT_LFP_1_Screen"

   Screen         "CRT_LFP_0_Screen"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

        Option          "Clone" "on"

   Option         "CloneRefresh" "60"

        Option         "DevicePresence" "yes"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Multihead_CRT_LFP_Layout"

   Screen         "CRT_LFP_1_Screen"

   Screen         "CRT_LFP_0_Screen" LeftOf "CRT_LFP_1_Screen"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Xinerama_CRT_LFP_Layout"

   Screen         "CRT_LFP_1_Screen"

   Screen         "CRT_LFP_0_Screen" LeftOf "CRT_LFP_1_Screen"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   Option         "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

```

Si je me souviens bien, j'ai commenté tout les Option "DefaultServerLayout sauf celui que je veux utiliser (le Xinerama_CRT_LFP_Layout) dans la section "ServerFlags".

J'ai aussi remis les options nécessaires à ma souris et à mon touchpad (section Section "InputDevice").

Au niveau de la section "Monitor", j'ai mit les info concernant mes deux écrans (le tft du portable en 1280x800 et le CRT 15" en 1024x768@80hz).

Au niveau des cartes graphiques (section "Device",  j'ai désactivé le DRI mais je ne sais pas si cela à de l'importance.

Pour les écrans, j'ai changé les résolutions pour que cela me convienne (section "Screen").

Et je ne pense que c'est tout... Mais il m'a quand même fallu du temps avant d'y arriver!!!

Je n'arrive pas à colorer des lignes dans le code au dessus, apparement, on ne peut inclure des balises dans des balises.

Donc, en gros, j'ai """"juste""" adapté le xorg proposé à ma configuration  :Wink: 

Voilà, j'espere que cela va vous aider!

----------

## Mickael

J'ai une petite question toute bête. D'après le xorg.conf de BaNaNe, on trouve plusieurs configurations différentes de "DefaultServerLayout". Est-il possible de charger "dynamiquement" suivant les connexions d'écrans supplémentaires ou pas, le bon serveurlayout? J'entends par là qu'il ne soit pas nécessaire d'ouvrir le fichier, commenter/décommenter les bonnes options puis relancer X.

EDIT : un début de piste ici : http://www.evellia.com/blog/index.php/2006/01/26/73-xorgconf

EDIT 2 : ça progresse : http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/X11R6.8.2/doc/xorg.conf.5.html

EDIT 3 : c'est presque fait avec gdm : http://ftp.traduc.org/doc-vf/gazette-linux/html/2006/124/lg124-D.html

----------

## BaNaNe

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> J'ai une petite question toute bête. D'après le xorg.conf de BaNaNe, on trouve plusieurs configurations différentes de "DefaultServerLayout". Est-il possible de charger "dynamiquement" suivant les connexions d'écrans supplémentaires ou pas, le bon serveurlayout? J'entends par là qu'il ne soit pas nécessaire d'ouvrir le fichier, commenter/décommenter les bonnes options puis relancer X.
> 
> 

 

Je me disais justement que ça allait devenir embêtant quand je déplacerai le portable ce WeekEnd : je n'aurai plus d'écran externe, il faudra que je quitte Kde, éditer le xorg.conf et relancer...

Je vais jetter un coup d'oeil à tes liens  :Wink: 

Si quelqu'un a déjà une une solution pour le changement "a chaud" de la configuration des écrans, qu'il se dénonce :d

----------

## Mickael

Pour le changement à chaud je ne sais pas du tout, mais par contre les liens que je viens de donnés te permettent de choisir au démarrage, c'est pas encore parfait mais bon. Ah oui BaNaNe, xorg choisit le premier serverlayout si il en trouve plusieurs, donc t'es pas obligé je crois de commenter les autres.

----------

## PabOu

Euh, je ne suis pas sur du tout, c'est à tester : Avec la séquence de touches <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> qui permet le zoom (changement de mode), on ne sait pas passer d'une configuration 2 écrans à 1 écran (en mettant un mode qui correspond pour 2 écrans et un mode pour un seul) ? Ou alors le bureau virtuel garde sa taille de 2 écrans, et c'est juste un seul écran qui reste affiché, et il faudra scroller sur un bord pour arriver à la partie du bureau qui était affichée sur le 2ème écran... Hmmm...

----------

## Mickael

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Euh, je ne suis pas sur du tout, c'est à tester : Avec la séquence de touches <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> qui permet le zoom (changement de mode), on ne sait pas passer d'une configuration 2 écrans à 1 écran (en mettant un mode qui correspond pour 2 écrans et un mode pour un seul) ? Ou alors le bureau virtuel garde sa taille de 2 écrans, et c'est juste un seul écran qui reste affiché, et il faudra scroller sur un bord pour arriver à la partie du bureau qui était affichée sur le 2ème écran... Hmmm...

 

Ouf Là je crois c'est clair...  :Rolling Eyes:   T'as pris quoi, j'en veux, ou alors t'étais encore dans la traduction de la news letter et tu codais en même temps?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PabOu

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Ouf Là je crois c'est clair... :roll:  T'as pris quoi, j'en veux, ou alors t'étais encore dans la traduction de la news letter et tu codais en même temps? :D

 

M'enfin ?!? Je suis absolument sain, je n'ai rien pris ! Mais j'avoue que je commence à me préparer mentallement à une relecture de la GWN ;-) Quelle partie de mon texte devrais-je clarifier ?

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> Ou alors le bureau virtuel garde sa taille de 2 écrans, et c'est juste un seul écran qui reste affiché, et il faudra scroller sur un bord pour arriver à la partie du bureau qui était affichée sur le 2ème écran... Hmmm...

 

Celle-ci j'ai un peu de mal.

----------

## PabOu

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ou alors le bureau virtuel garde sa taille de 2 écrans, et c'est juste un seul écran qui reste affiché, et il faudra scroller sur un bord pour arriver à la partie du bureau qui était affichée sur le 2ème écran... Hmmm... 
> 
> Celle-ci j'ai un peu de mal.

 

Ok, j'essaye d'expliquer avec d'autres mots :

Un bureau virtuel d'une taille X*Y serait créé, et avec 2 écrans, la totalité de X*Y pourrait être affichée (exemple, un total de 2048*768, 2 écrans de chacun 1024*768). Si on enlève un écran et que l'on garde ce bureau virtuel, on aurait alors qu'une seule partie du bureau affichée (dans l'exemple, seulement 1024 pixels sur 2048 de largeur). Si on souhaite afficher la partie manquante, on devrait trainer sa souris sur le bord de l'écran pour déplacer la zone visible.

Ca te semble plus compréhensible ?

----------

## Mickael

OUI, merci tu viens de soulager mon petit cerveau   :Wink: 

Mais l'idée est justement d'aller un peu plus loin dans la chose : Objectif : je connecte un écran --> je peux alors choisir de passer sur tel ou tel serverlayout (je sais pas  : le mode clone, twinview, étendu ou autres) sans  fermer de session et donc sans relancer X. Voilà juste envie de faire mon chiant.  :Wink: 

EDIT : xorg en mode "psychopate"(orthographe..) http://www.plastk.net/

EDIT : je connaissais pas DMX

EDIT : pour en revenir à nos moutons : le changement dynamique est réalisable avec ceci : http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/XInputHotplug, on dirait que non en réalité c'est pas pour les écrans, ....

----------

## blasserre

bon les enfants c'est l'heure ! je ramasse les copies   :Laughing: 

non franchement j'ai pas eu le temps de tester, j'étais à une conf sur l'opensource dans les collectivités territoriales   :Cool: 

ça marche pour tout le monde ? ça vaut le coup de faire un how-to ?

----------

## Mickael

Alors encore des infos, mais c'est pas encore la solution ultime, mais ça converge. 

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43232

En fait si c'est la solution, mais en mode magouille. C'est bon M'sieur, j'ai pas trop de retard pour la copie.

EDIT : Pour le how-to je pense que oui. On pourrais ainsi centraliser les configurations pour les différentes cartes intel, avec les lots d'astuces.

EDIT : Pour commencer je vais essayer de vous faire la traduction du how-to de xi0nblue  sur le forum Unbutu.

HOW-TO : Alterner entre les modes écrans-multiples et écran-unique par un simple "clic"  

L'astuce de xi0nblue est d'utiliser un script qui définit par un simple clic droit de souris la configuration de xorg souhaitée, puis de redémarrer X. Certes ce n'est pas encore optimal, puisque l'idéal serait de réaliser ceci sans redémarrer X. Mais les fils de discussions sur les listes de la freedesktop entre développeurs montrent que pour le moment ceci n'est pas encore possible. Mais rassurez-vous, ils sont dessus, et se demandent si cela doit être fait avec une évolution du code définissant le serverlayout, ou bien en passant par xinerama ; donc cela na devrait pas tardez !

Copier votre fichier xorg.conf 

```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /home/chez_toi/xorg.conf.sauvegarde

cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_multiple_monitors.conf

cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_single_monitor.conf

```

Ceci fait, éditer le fichier xorg_multiple_monitors.conf est configurer le serverlayout afin que le mode muti-écrans soit pris en compte. Recommencer avec le fichier  xorg_single_monitors.conf pour le mode mono-écran. Des exemples sont fournis par BaNaNe. Les sections qui nous concernent sont : "Monitor", "Device", "Screen" et "ServerLayout". 

Crétation du script

Le mode mono-écran :

```
emacs $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Single\ \(duplicate\)\ desktop
```

et y ajouter ceci :

```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg_single_monitor.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Puis sauvegader ce fichier.

Le mode multi-écrans :

```
emacs $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Extend\ desktop\ to\ second\ monitor
```

et y ajouter ceci : 

```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg_multiple_monitors.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Sauvegarder de nouveau.

Apparition du script dans le menu

```
chmod +x $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Single\ \(duplicate\)\ desktop

chmod +x $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/Extend\ desktop\ to\ second\ monitor
```

C'est fini!

Maintenant  lorsque vous souhaitez alterner entre le mode mono et le mode multi, faite un clic droit sur le bureau, puis allez (ou vous voulez   :Very Happy:  ) Scripts - > Extend desktop to second monitor, or Scripts - > Single (duplicate) desktop. Après ça faite un Control-Alt-Backspace, afin de redémarrer X.

EDIT : Je mets la traduction extrêmement difficile de ce how-to dans le thread afin qu'il soit mofier pour qui veut l'améliorer, et en attendant que Blasserre face un vrai beau joli etc How-to dans la partie concernée du forum.

TODO : -je suis sous Gnome et pas kde et les autres donc je sais pas faire dans ces cas là....

            -voir ce que l'on peut faire avec le lien que j'ai filer sur le choix de la config avec gdm au démarrage etc, pour automatiser tout ça avec la bonne config. Mais heureusement Blasserre est sorti de sa sieste....

            -les fautes...

----------

## Mickael

Note aux utilisateurs de gdm

Si on applique la méthode gdm, est-ce que l'astuce du clic droit sur le bureau est réellement nécessaire?

Configutation de gdm pour choisir le type de serveur, j'ai pas essayé : 

Aller dans gdm.conf puis :

```

[servers]

****0=Mono0**** ne définissez pas de 0 pour l'instant.

1=Mono1

2=Clone2

3=Twin3

4=Gauche_Droite4

5=Dessus_dessous5

6=xinerama6
```

Bon la liste c'est vous qui voyez. Mais cette liste va dépendre du nombre de serverlayout. Je pense qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de créer autant de Xorg.conf que de serverlayout possible, mais si ma tactique du : un seul xorg avec tous les serverlayout possibles ne marche pas, on pourra se rabbattresur cette dernière. Alors petite remarque : étant donné que je n'ai pas de deuxième écran je ne peux pas tester, mais de toute façon vous ne risquez rien. Au pire, X ne démarre pas mais il vous suffira de modifier ce fichier afin de relancer X.

On continue dans le gdm.conf en définissant les servers possibles :

```

[server-Mono1]

name=Mode mono_ecran

command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -layout mono1

flexible=true

```

EXEMPLE avec une partie du fichier xorg.conf de BaNaNe :

Je prends comme serverlayout celui-ci :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Xinerama_CRT_LFP_Layout"

   Screen         "CRT_LFP_1_Screen"

   Screen         "CRT_LFP_0_Screen" LeftOf "CRT_LFP_1_Screen"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

   Option         "Xinerama" "on"

EndSection

```

donc dans gdm.conf je rentre :

```

[servers]

1=Xinerama1 --> pour faire simple!

[server-Xinerama1]

name=Mode Xinerama

command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X +xinerama -layout Xinerama_CRT_LFP_Layout

flexible=true

```

etc avec un deuxième. 

Dit BaNaNe tu penseras à commenter toute les Option      "DefaultServerLayout" "Xinerama_CRT_LFP_Layout"  si tu testes   :Laughing: 

Correctifs

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> Previous to version 2.13.0.4 GDM only supported the <etc>/gdm/gdm.conf  file, so if using an older version of GDM just edit that file directly.

 

Bon il me faudra vérifier avec les dernières versions, les fichiers de conf de gdm.

Pour celles et ceux qui sont sous des versions plus récentes de gnome, ces configs sont à mettre dans le fichier custom.conf. Il semblerait que la config n'est pas besion d'être modifiée...

EDIT si vous êtes en mode xinerama, la fenêtre login sera placée à cheval sur les deux écrans donc rajouter ceci :

```
XineramaScreen=0
```

0 pour le premier écran, 1 pour le seccond etc...

EDIT 2 : je crois qu'il serait bon de rajouter ceci dans chaque définition des servers (toujours dans gdm ou custom.conf):

```
chooser=true
```

EDIt 3 : j'ai un doute avec l'entrée 0 dans gdm, n'y touchez pas (vous ne risquez toujours rien, puisque si l'entrée standard dans custom.conf est redéfinie alors c'est cette dernière qui est utilisée pas celle qui est implémentée dans default.conf.

EDIT 4 : j'avais oublié ceci : [servers] pour définir les serveurs 0 1 2 3

EDIT 5 : Je viens de me rendre compte que ce petit descriptif sert en réalité pour lancer plusieurs serveurs X... mais si on a le choix au début alors alors c'est tout de même bon non? Je confirme c'est bon  :Very Happy: 

EDIt 6 : pour le xinerama rajouter ceci dans custom.conf ou gdm.conf +xinerama, à la ligne command.

----------

## geekounet

Tiens, je viens de tomber sur ce howto, à essayer aussi, mais c'est du même genre que ce qui a été dit avant. J'essairai tout ça prochainement  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tiens, je viens de tomber sur ce howto, à essayer aussi, mais c'est du même genre que ce qui a été dit avant. J'essairai tout ça prochainement 

 

bon j'ai réussi ! mais j'ai pas tout bien compris la carte ayant des réactions bizarres selon l'ordre dans lequel sont définis les moniteurs/screen. 

j'ai encore quelques petites choses à tester :

Option "DevicePresence" "boolean" (détection si le moniteur n'était pas présent au démarrage)

Option "SyncOnGreen" (j'ai des couleurs qui bavouillent sous XP moins sous gentoo)

la dernière chose c'est que j'ai un xorg.conf spécifique pour le multihead, il faut donc que je me fasse un seul Xorg.conf avec différents Layouts, mais en essayant de ne pas définir 3 fois les mêmes choses.

la réponse arrive donc sous peu ^^

@geekounet : si j'ai bien compris ta demande spécifique, tu veux les deux sorties en clone 1024x768 avec les bandes noires sur le LFP, c'était possible avec les drivers nvidia et un Digital Flat Panel grace à l'option 

Option        "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=centered"

mais je n'arrive pas à trouver d'équivalent pour i810  :Sad:  tu devrais regarder si ce n'est pas possible matériellement (BIOS, Fn+FX...)

EDIT : au passage, j'ai découvert man i810   :Wink:  vieux motard que j'aimais

----------

